# Filtration devices in breeding tank



## tmariexo922 (Apr 19, 2009)

Is it a good idea to have a filtration device in the breeding tank, maybe one that does not create a lot of current? i worry the stagnant water and poo might not create a suitable growing environment for my future fry. i also have live plants and mystery snails in this breeding tank...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I looked in my betta book and it doesn't say anything about filtration in the breeding tank but it did say not to aerate the tank because the current will interfere with the structural integrity of the bubblenest.


----------



## tmariexo922 (Apr 19, 2009)

my bad, i kinda repeated the question in my other post. so far, everything in my book and on the internet is very vague on the details...its a bit frustrating.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a book called The Betta Handbook by Robert J Goldstein PhD, which is very informative and gives details on breeding. Thats where I'm getting my info. lol


----------



## tmariexo922 (Apr 19, 2009)

once again, thank you for all your help.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome. I HOPE I'm able to help. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use corner filters, personal preferance there


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do the corner filters have a fairly low flow?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Where can you find them?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PetCo, they're called "Small World Filter Kit", it's great and I highly reccomend it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Crowntail, do you have a Petco where you live?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay I will check them out!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am not for sure...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have one near me.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Neither do I. I looked it up...I might purchase a crowntail and have it shipped. 
And they dont carry bbs eggs either.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have like 5 near me


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You do??? Where do you live??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Denver/Aurora, Colorado.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Well Kentucky sucks then!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You got that right!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well the mile high city rocks, your right Kentucky sucks, my aunt used to live right across the Cincinatti river, so right by Ketucky. I was there for a little while, but it kinda sucked, no offense.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd much rather be living back in Colorado.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, then if you ordered fish from me you wouldn't have to pay shipping


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That would be cool.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Drama. You lived in Colorada?
dm..Do you have a website?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yes I do have a website, www.ibetta.webs.com I'm not selling/breeding at this time, just a heads up.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

OKay! I will check it out!! :]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I lived in Cololrado from 1977 to 1993. I lived in Longmont (absolutely HATED it) for 2 years, lived in Trinidad from 1979 to 1993 and lived in Alamosa for 4 years while I was in college.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Denver and Aurora, so the major city and then the big suberb, it's pretty cool here, the mountains are AWESOME but it gets cold in the winter.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

and you dont like it in ky?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well it's not like I lived there, it was just kinda different, but back then I was a normal kid, before the bettas came and took me to their mothership


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha. :]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder if bettas are aliens, sent to earth as harmless lookin fish with cute looks and the power to enslave humans, well they got me


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, I agree! They got me, too.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well my friends warned me but I didn't listen, as you can gues it was all Namus fault.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One is all it takes! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yop, lol, bettas are like potato chips, you can't have just one, lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One of our forum members has that on her sig.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She does, I just kinda thought of that, weird.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I have a book called The Betta Handbook by Robert J Goldstein PhD, which is very informative and gives details on breeding. Thats where I'm getting my info. lol


Is it this book?

 Cuz I have that one

 And this one







and this one


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just have the first one. Both of my books say pretty much the same thing except one is smaller and I guess it's the edited version of the other one.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The last 2 are basicly the same, I like the first one the best


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, its pretty informative. Thats where I've gotten the advice I've given. I can't speak from experience on breeding.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's a real good book, can't put it down.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Also where I learned how to ship


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have photos, only of the best male produced in my fish room, but he lacks the crowntail  I'm trying to figure out how to add photos so...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pics would be nice if you can figure it out.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I tried but it wouldn't work, I'm mad cuz those were the best pics he's ever taken.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the first one!!! It is a great book. 
dmhalfmoon do you have any advice on starting a betta store online??? If so please pm me with some information...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Crowntail, i put info on your profile


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks!!! :]


----------

